# Infos zu Beinhart-Biketreffs im Sommerhalbjahr 2010



## Werner (29. März 2010)

*Beinhart-Feierabend- und Samstags-Biketreffs Sommerhalbjahr 2010* 
Zum Teil geht es ab sofort (Termine s.unten) wieder mit den regelmäßig stattfindenden Feierabend-Bike-Treffs des MTB-Clubs Beinhart während des Sommerhalbjahres los. Gegenüber dem letzten Jahr gibt es erneut wichtige Änderungen: Neben den bislang bekannten Treffs gibt es erfreulicherweise zukünftig eine Erweiterung des Treffs in Hofheim am Taunus. Dieser wird nun ebenso wie die Gonsenheimer-Wald-Treffs Dienstags und Donnerstags stattfinden. Und hier haben wir eine riesige Menge an Informationen für euch:  


*Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*

*Treff Gonsenheimer Wald: Starttermin 13.04.2010 *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ab der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle ( Ende Kapellenstraße in Mainz-Gonsenheim) mit Jürgen, Clemens und Werner. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. Donnerstags wird eine zusätzliche Einsteigergruppe von Clemens angeboten. 
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Raschauer, Ripman oder Werner.

*Treff Binger Wald: Starttermin 08.04.2010* 
Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr ab Schule Münster-Sarmsheim mit Daniel. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2.
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Fubbes

*Treff Hofheim (Main-Taunus): Starttermin 30.03.2010*
In der Sommersaison 2010 gibt es wöchentlich am Dienstag und Donnerstag  Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treffs im Main-Taunus.  
Die Touren starten jeweils ab 18  bis 19.00 in Abhängigkeit von Jahreszeit und Ort von einem der folgenden Startorte.
*Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal), Hofheim (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)
*Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. 
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.)
*Kelkheim*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim
*Königstein*
Naturfreundehaus (Billtalhöhe). 
Achtung: Bei allen Ortseingängen/-Ausgängen von Königstein gibt es fest installierte Radaranlagen die den Verkehr beidseitig erfassen  
Naturfreundehaus (Billtalhöhe)

Die vier Startorte ermöglichen viel Abwechslung in den Touren bis auf den Feldberg. Die Anfahrt in den Links ist immer von der Autobahn A66 dargestellt, einmal die Ausfahrt Zeilsheim und dreimal die Abfahrt am Main Taunus Zentrum über die B8. 
Die einzelnen Touren werden im lokalen Bikeforum  Frankfurt und Umgebung  und als Link im Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück ausgeschrieben. Um Anmeldung im Forum oder per Persönliche Nachricht wird gebeten. 
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion) und / oder Uwe50 (Urs).


*Samstags-Treffs Wiesbaden:*

*Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße: ganzjährig*
*Der Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße beginnt die neue Saison mit einer kleinen Änderungen.*

*1. Ankündigung*
Der Treff wird nicht mehr einzeln angekündigt, d.h. die Treffs finden jeden Samstag, bei jeder vertretbaren Witterungslage statt.

* 2. Geeignet für erfahrene BergradfahrerInnen*
Fahrtechnik Level 2 und mehr
Geschwindigkeit bis Level 2

Es geht meist locker bergauf und recht zügig bergab. Singletrails mit Spitzkehren, Wurzeln, Steine, eventuell ein bisschen Schlamm sollten als "Salz in der Suppe" gesehen werden.  

*Wo geht es lang?*
Der Wiesbadener Westen (Platte, Schläferskopf, Hohe Wurzel) und der Rheingau mit all seinen "Peedscher" bis zur Hallgarter Zange ...

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... Anmeldung im Forum
... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf, wetterangepasste Bekleidung
... noch Fragen? Einfach PN oder anklingeln. 

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Fahrzeit Winter bis 3 Stunden, im Sommer länger  

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline)
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Achim und / oder Picard (Michael)

*Beinhart-Biketreff Rheingaustraße: ganzjährig*
*Der Beinhart-Biketreff Rheingaustraße findet nur nach vorheriger Ankündigung im Forum statt.*

*Geeignet für EinsteigerInnen und Genuß - BergradfahrerInnen*
Fahrtechnik Level 1 - 2 
Geschwindigkeit Level 1 - 2

*Treffpunkt*
... 13.30 Uhr Treffpunkt  Parkplatz Rheingaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen.
... Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden  
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Werner und / oder der wahre H. (Helge).
Gefahren wird in den Konditions- und Technik-Levels 1 und 2, bei Bedarf auch darüber hinaus. Grundsätzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen Leistungsvermögen der TeilnehmerInnen.

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Beinhart Homepage.


*Wie lange wird wo gefahren?*
*Treff Schloss Waldthausen:* 
max. 2 Stunden (20 - 30km,  - 400 Hm) im Bereich der Mainzer Stadtwälder und den Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim / Ingelheim / Uhlerborn.
*Treff Binger Wald:* 
bis 2,5 Stunden (- 30km, - 600 Hm) im Bereich des Binger Waldes
*Treff Hofheim:* 
bis 2,5 Stunden (-30km, -600Hm) im Taunus
*Treffs Wiesbaden:* 
Zeitdauer s.o., (-40Km, - 1000Hm) in Richtung Taunus


*Anmeldung erforderlich?*
Für den Treff Gonsenheimer Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich. Wer pünktlich da ist, fährt mit.
Die wöchentlichen Aktivitäten des Treffs Binger Wald werden im IBC-Forum unter dem Binger-Wald-Beitrag angekündigt.
Für den Samstags-Treff Rheingaustraße ist eine Anmeldung im IBC-Regionalforum unter der entsprechenden Tour-Ankündigung erforderlich!  


*Regeln?*
Beinhart-Biketreffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Wer an Wettrennen interessiert ist, findet an anderer Stelle bessere Angebote.
Damit wir mit anderen Waldbesuchern gut auskommen ist Rücksichtnahme angebracht und erwünscht. Den Guides Vorausfahrende, die an Abzweigen nicht auf die gesamte Gruppe warten, werden im Falle von Richtungsänderungen nicht gesucht und müssen davon ausgehen, die Tour alleine zu Ende zu führen!
Wer sich beim Fahren überfordert fühlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein Stück schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. Alle TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-Vermögen realistisch einzuschätzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. 


*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn längerfristig absehbar ist, dass Bike-Treffs ausfallen,  erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Spontane, z.B. wetterbedingte Absagen sind über das Forum oft nicht möglich. Deshalb werden alle TeilnehmerInnen gebeten kurz vor dem Termin selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 


*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Natürlich alle Clubmitglieder. Außerdem alle, die das Alleinefahren satt haben oder einfach einmal bei den Beinharten dabei sein möchten. 
Gäste sind immer willkommen und erwünscht. Wer regelmäßig an unseren Treffs teilnimmt muss sich irgendwann überlegen, ob nicht eine Club-Mitgliedschaft angebracht ist, die auch eine Reihe weiterer Vorteile bringt.
*Die Teilnahme von Nicht-Mitgliedern erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr!*


*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: 
Einen Helm! Ohne ihn ist eine Teilnahme nicht möglich! Es besteht für alle TeilnehmerInnen strikte Helmpflicht! Ferner ein technisch intaktes und sicheres MTB. Auch das Tragen von Handschuhen wird empfohlen um das Verletzungsrisiko bei etwaigen Stürzen zu reduzieren.
Prinzipiell solltet ihr außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Akkulampen für den Rückweg nach Hause dabei haben. Nach dem Biken geht es je nach Treff noch in einen Biergarten oder Samstags auf ein Eis an den Hafen.

Nun liegt es an euch, nach einem langen und harten Winter die Couch zu verlassen und aktiv zu werden. Ein größeres Angebot oder einen besseren Zeitpunkt dazu wird es in diesem Jahr nicht mehr geben!

Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich mal auf einer Tour...
...Werner


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2010)

Werner schrieb:


> ...
> *Treff Gonsenheimer Wald: Starttermin 13.04.2010 *
> ...


und ich hab mich schon gewundert, 
warum der frank und ich DI im winter immer alleine fahren waren 

somit ist die ruhige zeit im GoWa vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (5. April 2010)

schupps


----------



## mathias (7. April 2010)

Schieb

Noch 6 Tage


----------



## AstridH (8. April 2010)

juhu bald geht es los, nur noch 5 Tage.


----------



## Werner (13. April 2010)

Zur ersten Feierabendrunde des Sommerhalbjahres, laut Uwe B-S-E, also Beinhart-Saison-Eröffnung, trafen sich bei etwa 14°C zehn Beinharte und ein Sympathisant.







[/URL][/IMG]​
Zu Beginn der Dämmerung stand die wohlverdiente Einkehr auf dem Programm. In zwei Tagen geht es wieder weiter.

Die Saison ist jung, ideal für den Einstieg, alle arbeiten noch an ihrer Kondition. Deshalb: Jetzt die guten Vorsätze umsetzen, z.B. in der Anfängergruppe am Donnerstag.

Man sieht sich...
...Werner


----------



## Raschauer (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
morgen geht es für alle Konditionsschwachen (wie mich) los
Also Tempolevel ist auf jeden Fall 1

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2010)

Werner schrieb:


> ... alle arbeiten noch an ihrer Kondition. ...


----------



## Werner (15. April 2010)

Auch zur zweiten Feierabendrunde der Saison war es recht frisch, aber es soll ja noch wärmer werden.

Dabei waren diesmal:






[/URL][/IMG]

...und wer es versäumt hat, kann am kommenden Wochenende einiges nachholen, Angebote gibt es genug.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Fubbes (19. April 2010)

In Bingen bzw. Mü-Sa gab es auch schon 'ne Feierabendrunde.
Da die Teilnehmerzahl oft an der Nachweisbargrenze liegt, mache ich noch mal etwas Werbung dafür. Der Thread findet sich hier.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Simonl (20. April 2010)

Heyho
würd heute Abend mal in gonsenheim mit radeln. Bin aber neu in Mainz und hab keine Ahnung wie ich in die kapellenstrasse komme. Fähr heute Abend zufällig jemand von oberstadt/ hechtsheimerstraße da hin?

MfG Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chefscho (20. April 2010)

Servus!

Treffpunkt 1800 am HBF? Fahre auch dass erste Mal mit - letzte Woche bin ich zu spät gekommen. Weiß jetzt aber wo die Kapelle ist...

Gruß

Niclas


----------



## Simonl (20. April 2010)

Ja öh hab gerade noch mit  a.nieni geschrieben ob wir über den Bahnhof fahren, meld mich nochmal.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2010)

jo, das passt.


----------



## chefscho (20. April 2010)

hopp dann bis später


----------



## SK7WALK3R (22. April 2010)

Schöne Runde und gutes Training heute 

Vielen Dank und bis bald!


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2010)

training?
_dermitdemschwerenrad_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SK7WALK3R (23. April 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> training?
> _dermitdemschwerenrad_



Ja schon. Mein Velo fährt leider nur wenn ich in die Pedale trete ... eigentlich eine Frechheit, wer kommt denn jetzt für die ganzen verbrannten Kalorien auf?!


----------



## Raschauer (27. April 2010)

Hi,
am Donnerstag sendet  der SWR live aus dem Bikepark in Ingelheim um 19 Uhr einen Bericht für die Landesschau.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich keine Anfängergruppe machen.

Gruß
Clemens
( Immer dieser Presse Stress)


----------



## Werner (27. April 2010)

@ Clemens: Wir schaukeln das....

@Astrid: Wo hängt´s ?


... und ein paar Bilder der heutigen Runde:






[/URL][/IMG]

Bis Donnerstag...oder so...

...Werner


----------



## Werner (12. Mai 2010)

Wer morgen, d.h. am 13.05. nicht gerade beinhart in der Pfalz unterwegs ist oder nach der Fahrtechnik mit Mathias noch Lust auf eine Runde hat, kann zur gewohnten Zeit um 18.30Uhr an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle auftauchen, Jürgen und ich werden da sein (wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet!)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja...
...Werner


----------



## Raschauer (17. Mai 2010)

Aus Zeitgründen ( Dirtmasters,Gardasee) kann ich erst wieder Mitte Juni eine Anfängergruppe machen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Werner (3. Juni 2010)

Kurze Info:

Angesichts dieser Tour fällt heute (03.06.2010) die Feierabend-Runde im Go-Wa aus.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Raschauer (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,
durch die ganze Arbeit mit den Bikeparks und die Vorberietungen für unseren Contetst fall ich vorerst als Guide aus.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Werner (6. Juli 2010)

Impression des heutigen Biketreffs:

Motto: Herde trifft Herde 






[/URL][/IMG]

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (15. Juli 2010)

Eindrücke des heutigen Biketreffs: 

Erst schwitzen ..... 

                              ..... dann schwätzen.....







[/URL][/IMG]


Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (22. Juli 2010)

Da kommt man bei ziemlich miesem Wetter an den Treffpunkt und hat sich mental schon einmal auf den direkten Weg in die Kneipe eingestellt....

... aber die Rechnung ohne die Beinharten gemacht, denn die sind doch da weil sie z.B. ihre neuen Reifen oder sonst etwas testen müssen, oder auch nur ganz einfach eine Runde sporten wollen! 

Schön war es wieder mit euch..... 






[/URL][/IMG]

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

